# 300,000 Chickens Lost in Egg Farm Fire



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

300,000 Chickens Lost in Egg Farm Fire



> Chicken coop fires have come up many times in recent news. With winter upon us and frigid temperatures with snow and ice running amok, attempts have been made to warm chicken coops with fatal results. Some of these fires have resulted in not only loss of the coop and chickens contained within, but also loss of homes nearby. This is sad but avoidable reality for some as the heat lamp debate rages forth, especially when you consider that heat lamps are responsible for many coop fires.
> 
> Fires...


Read more about this article here...


----------

